# online rip-offs



## michaelrefino (Mar 13, 2016)

Never buy from anyone that wants you to buy insurance for delivery.
Phama Supps is a rip-off
Mercury Delivery Service is a rip-off.


----------



## michaelrefino (Mar 13, 2016)

Phama Supps 856-671-1018
Mercury Shipping 415-952-6917
TOTAL RIP-OFFS


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 13, 2016)

why the fuck would you post their phone numbers?

Read the rules.


----------

